# storm damage



## seth212 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am a residential roofer and i generate my own leads and do the jobs with an in house crew. I have been doing alot of insurance work the last few months does anyone feel me? Seth 212 Ohio


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Seth I can't feel you. You are too far away to touch. To be honest I have no idea what you mean by "does anyone feel me?".


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah Seth, this isn't "That Kinda Place".

But, we don't discriminate over here, so Welcome to the forum and I hope we can hear more about your storm chasing and canvassing programs and how you deal with homeowners to get them to commit and then the adjusters.

Ever do any Appraisal Hearings? You know, the sort of arbitration type hearings, when you agree to disagree with the adjusters conclusions.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've gone to one arbitration. I got slaughtered. I wasn't prepared. If I ever have to go again two things will change. Now I know what to expect, and I will demand an upfront fee for my time.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Share your experience Grump.

What did they pick apart about your side of the testimony?

What evidence did they use, that you were not prepared for?

What would you do differently, besides getting paid for your time?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

They used haag reports I did not. They said the granual loss wasn't a problem, or that it wasn't replated to the hail. They said every roof vent in the greater IL area had hail marks and that wasn't proof of hail damage on the roof. 

I did get what a hail indent was completely wrong, and I am sure that played into account. However the roof truly did have hail damage, so did every roof in the subdivision and LOL every roof on the street got replaced for free except theirs.

These people were jerks anyways and I am actually happy they didn't get any money. The house deserved it but they didn't.


Next time I will bring more pictures. I would write an inspection report, which I did not. I would better indicate the hail on the roof, perhaps with chalk or a crayon and then take a zommed out phot to show how it affected ther roof all over. The zoomed in pics just didn't cut it. 

Over all, I would do what now comes naturally for me, where as this was my 2nd year in roof estimating and I was just not prepared.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

If I haven't already shared it with you, just let me know, because I created, imho, a really detailed customized report, which references all of the haag and Insurance Information Institute documents, along with remarks about granule loss from several manufacturers, which more clearly identify what is and what is not hail.

The small hail guide booklette that the insurance adjusters are given from the Property Research Bureau as a guideline to follow is an edited version of the original haag documents, which intentionally mislead and misguide even a reputable honest adjuster, if they only go by that book.

On the front interior page of the booklette, it even states that the original intent of the cited authors and papers may not accurately convey thier intent and meaning.

Ed


----------



## Dean the roofer (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with all of you on the subject of storm work.I look at it as ambulance chasers.I am a roofer since 1982 and love the daily challenges it brings.This kind of work is borderline iffy at best.I guess its ok for those looking for a quick buck.kind of like a car salesman


----------



## empireRCS (Sep 7, 2009)

hey ed, shoot me a copy of your report! THANKS


----------



## glasscockroofing (Oct 23, 2009)

ed i would like a copy also if at all posable.
www.glasscockroofing.com


----------



## kubie (Apr 26, 2009)

wouldnt we all. lol


please share it with the rest of the class.


----------



## adamsolomon (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh,thanks for sharing it is a great one...


----------



## AdvantageTN (Jan 18, 2010)

I would love a copy of that report!!

[email protected]


----------



## Roofied (Feb 28, 2010)

I would really love a copy of that report... [email protected]


But, to poster who suggested Storm Chasing is tantamount to ambulance chasing... Really? Honestly think about what you are saying. You are comparing unscrupulous, hack-job lawyers who hang around hospitals and essentially arrive at a 'victim' or 'customers' weakest moment to sign them to a contract getting as much money as quick as possible for their injuries(personal, bodily injury... not injury to property, mind you), and basically leaving them in the dust... To a person who comes around and cleans house, both literally and figuratively, for a homeowner, and genuinely represents their best interests against an insurance company who would like to pay out as little as possible? 

What are you trying to say here?

Let me ask you, have you one inkling of actual ambulance chasers work?


PS- Don't get me wrong, there are obviously a plethora of shady stormers out there. But get off your high horse.


----------



## Roofied (Feb 28, 2010)

let me reign that in a bit... I apologize if I came off as harsh at all... Just the thought of equating personal injury to property damage is ridiculous to me.

If you can't tell me your heart rate rises in anticipation of the monies to made when you hear that hail a hittin on the roof, you're a liar. But if you said the same about the tires a squelin right before a serious wreck, you are seriously in need of help.


I come from a family where I am the first in five generations to not be either a doctor or a lawyer.... I'm not saying that makes me either by default, by any means, but I understand the seriousness of the things we all do to make money. My father is a trial attorney, and has been for upwards of forty years. He is one of the most moral and respectable people I have ever known. He despise ambulance chasers... I have heard about their stain on his profession since I was a wee lad.

Storm chasers are nothing of the sort. Sorry, I guess it just struck a chord with me. 

No harm, No foul.


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

Select a location at your nearest places for promoting your business. Explain your work and about your team work to people. You can get more business by promoting your business through online.


----------



## kimboy (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with all of you on the subject of storm work.I look at it as ambulance chasers.I am a roofer since 1982 and love the daily challenges it brings.This kind of work is borderline iffy at best.I guess its ok for those looking for a quick buck.kind of like a car salesman


----------



## PTurner (Jun 17, 2011)

When you say 'storm chasers' do you mean roofers that come into town after a storms, get deposits and bail?


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

Is anyone chasing up in Massachusettes? the getting is good, im looking for a licensed roofer up that way, I am right over the border in CT, cant work there on my license, need a MA resident? any takers? ill generate leads, you sell I install!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I did one of the arbitration with umpire inspections ones. The insurance company was metlife and they claimed in the report some small hail damage to the roof. The staff adjuster wouldn't come out to meet me on a second inspection or wouldn't send out another adjuster. The homeowner and I decided to go the umpire route. The insurance company quickly picked a contractor to represent them. That contractor who my dad used to work for in the 70's gave me a list of half a dozen possible umpires. I spoke with all of them and one seemed really good. He'd worked with the adjuster in the past and he said they may acutally reject him as an umpire. All was good until he learned it was a 12/12. Ended up going with a "storm chasing/multi-state contractor to act as umpire figuring that was my best chance. Met on the roof and of course the contractor the adjuster hired said there was no hail or wind damage. The umpire said some hail damage but not enough to warrant replacing the whole roof. After the contractor left he said I have to pull a shingle and send it to Itel and see if a match is available. He said they can't discuss match that's up to the insurance provider. I took a shingle off and sent to Itel and showed the original shingle was no longer made and no match was available. The adjuster said they were not consdering a match on this claim, case closed. 

After 20+ years with metlife he switched carriers. My dad currently has metlife and tell him once a month to switch.

In the very small neighborhood ended up doing 4 roofs for hail damage. Two got denied, metlife and allstate, go figure!!!


----------

